# Losing Miles Someplace



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/any-data-points-for-vampire-drain-yet.5346/

There's a thread here maybe relevant


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

msjulie said:


> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/any-data-points-for-vampire-drain-yet.5346/
> 
> There's a thread here maybe relevant


Great catch & point, @msjulie !

Moved the OP, revised the destination thread name, which felt a bit outdated... and closing this thereby redundant thread!

Great help!


----------

